# 2000 Dodge 1500 - heater problem



## gotsnow?

Recently bought a dodge ram 1500 and now that its getting cold outside I'm realizing that the heat doesn't blow very hot. Basically luke warm air coming out the vents at normal operating temps. The water temp gauge runs around 200 degrees, so I wouldn't think its the thermostat. Could this be a problem w/ the heater core? The truck does have a minor coolant smell that comes from the vents (ie coolant leak in the heater core) Or is there something else that could contribute to less then hot heat.


----------



## RacingZR

Could be the heater core, could be thermostat or could be one or more of the doors behind the dash not working properly. The coolant smell leads me to believe it has something to do with the heater core. Tear into the dash and see what you find. Check out some Dodge forums, post your sympotns and see if they can help. Send me a PM if you want the site I use, lots of good help on there.


----------



## gotsnow?

Thanks for the advise. I'm thinking heater core too, since I have the coolant smell coming from vents to. It scares me the amount of work I may have to do to get my dash out though...


----------



## RacingZR

I am not sure how the set up is on a 2nd generation ram but I've had the dash apart on my 03 before. Getting to the heater core is pretty easy on the 03. Actually, I have two doors to replace next week so I need to tear in to it again. I have defrost only on the driver's side, damn blend door! Take your time, keep track of the parts. For some reason Dodge seems to like to use a lot of bolts and screws. Good luck, let us know whta you find.


----------



## AiRhed

Would anyone be interested in a Heater core replacement write up for Dodge 2cnd Gens? I just did mine and took lots of pics. Takes 4 hours. Its actually pretty easy, but your dash will suffer (Crack). It is hard if the dash survives.


----------



## Kale Lawn

sounds like you have a pin hole in your heater core. you pretty much have to drop the steering wheeling and pull the dash which will crack to pieces no matter how careful you are. check out www.dodgeforum.com under the 2nd gen section... do a search for heater core and you will find detailed DIY


----------



## gotsnow?

I may just save up the funds and have a knowledgable mechanic do the work.. Id hate to crack up my dash, the interior is the nicest looking part of this truck!


----------



## RacingZR

Dodge dealers figure around 5 hours for a heater core replacement on a 3rd gen Ram, not sure about the 2nd gen.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I seem to remember a replacement aftermarket dash pad to replace the broken cracked ones. Might be an option to follow up on before you tear into the job....

More than likely some one tried some barleak into the coolant system in the past to repair the heater core. This plugging up the heater core only patching the leak. If this is true make sure to get the coolant sysytem flushed out or you might find yourself having a heating problem again. Also while you are there have the condensor for the AC replaced too..... It sits right beside the heater core.


----------

